# Schaltplan (Festplattenumschaltung)



## EideticDesigns (18. März 2004)

Sehr geehrte Community, 

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir in meiner Verzweifelten Situation helfen. Unzwar geht es um eine Anfertigung eines Schaltplans, dieses soll danach auf eine Platine belichtet und geätzt werden. Nur hab ich davon nicht viel Ahnung. Dieses ist ein Projekt in unserer Ausbildung. (Informatik-Assistent). 

Wir haben solche ein auf eine Lochplatine hinbekommen und wollen einen Schritt weiter, da man die Widerstände und das Relay auf die Platine lötet, aber wir wollen das ja etwas Professioneller. 

Vielleicht kennt sich hier ja jemand damit aus. Anbei werde ich mal den Schaltplan von der Lochplatine hängen. 

Schaltplan (Festplattenumschalter)
http://www.eidetic-designs.net/pics/schaltplan.jpg

Bitte helft mir, sonst dreh ich hier noch durch... *gg* 

Danke 

Gruss 

Marco K.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (21. März 2004)

*Google weiss alles *

hi, ich verstehe zwar den SInn der Schaltung nicht. Nur die Spannung umschalten? Was ist mit den Datenleitungen? Aber zum Layouten habe ich innert 2 minuten eine Demoversion "hingegooglet". Kann zwar nur 25 Pins aber das könnte reichen.

http://www.winload.de/programme/Utilities/Editoren/?kat_id=807&sort=Freeware
habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber kannsz ja mal ein Feedback posten.

Also probier mal.

g chief


----------



## Bimbel (7. Juni 2004)

Versuchs mal mit dem Eagle Layout Editor, Professionelles werkzeug, das einfach zu bedienen ist.

ftp://ftp.cadsoft.de/pub/program/4.11r2/eagle-4.11r2g.exe


----------

